# Mag-ride aftermarket options?



## jedredgti (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anyone that has the AMR changed out springs, shocks, or sway bars with any success? Am enjoying the ride currently, but what options are there when springs start to sag, etc. Is it just the shocks with the "magic" in them. 

Have a 2016 S3 black/sports optic package.

Thanks.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

Went with KV1 with the delete kit. I'm dumped and it throws a code all the time. Once you turn the car off and back on the code is gone. If I could do it again if go with Bilstein.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

coilover market for these car's is suffering, most S3's have mag ride and we have no way to avoid codes right now.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

will13k7 said:


> coilover market for these car's is suffering, most S3's have mag ride and we have no way to avoid codes right now.


Meh, it's a little exclamation icon on your dash and it doesn't register anything in the computer at all. Shows zero faults from audi. If that bothers someone then I'd say avoid it but it isn't anything to worry about. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

P-40 said:


> Meh, it's a little exclamation icon on your dash and it doesn't register anything in the computer at all. Shows zero faults from audi. If that bothers someone then I'd say avoid it but it isn't anything to worry about.


I bet you haven't tried to turn off traction control after it has thrown a code. 

edit: ...or done a scan afterwards. Not that Audi would care, but they can see them.

5 Faults Found:
2117646 - Front Left Ride-Height Sensor 
C1034 07 [008] - Mechanical Failure
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 238
Mileage: 4804 km
Date: 2015.08.28
Time: 08:48:42

3149829 - Valve for Damping Adjustment Front Left 
C1040 1D [008] - Current Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 238
Mileage: 4826 km
Date: 2015.08.28
Time: 10:46:16

3153925 - Valve for Damping Adjustment Front Right 
C1041 1D [008] - Current Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 238
Mileage: 4827 km
Date: 2015.08.28
Time: 10:46:48

3158021 - Valve for Damping Adjustment Rear Left 
C1042 1D [008] - Current Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 4894 km
Date: 2015.08.28
Time: 16:01:15

3162117 - Valve for Damping Adjustment Rear Right 
C1043 1D [008] - Current Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 248
Mileage: 4894 km
Date: 2015.08.28
Time: 16:01:23


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

will13k7 said:


> I bet you haven't tried to turn off traction control after it has thrown a code.
> 
> edit: ...or done a scan afterwards. Not that Audi would care, but they can see them.
> 
> ...


Nah I haven't turned traction off while the fault comes up on the dash. That may be tracked, but if you just have the regular fault and then shut the car off, fire it back up then it does not show anything at audi. I had a look the other day at the dealership during my 25k service.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktastic1 (Dec 9, 2015)

I had the same question regarding aftermarket springs with mag ride. Do they cause an issue? And what are the best options


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linusccc (Nov 23, 2015)

KW DDC Coilovers true plug and play and works with stock mode settings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

linusccc said:


> KW DDC Coilovers true plug and play and works with stock mode settings


The one that integrates with the OEM controls is called _KW DDC "Plug & Play" coilovers_, and are a option for a few VW models, but not any Audi models:
http://www.kwsuspensions.com/ddc

They do list the DDC coilover kit, but for Audi's with Mag Ride, you need the DDC delete Kit:
http://www.kwsuspensions.com/produc...-kit-audi-a3-s3-8v-quattro-2-0t-39010049.html
http://www.kwsuspensions.com/produc...dc-coilover-audi-a3-8v-2wd-1-8t-39010048.html

The KW DDC delete kit appears to work with MK7 Golf R's after physically adjusting the height sensors, but unfortunately not for Audi's after doing the same.
http://www.kwsuspensions.com/produc...ons-kw-edc-delete-units-audi-a3-68510370.html


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

will13k7 said:


> The one that integrates with the OEM controls is called _KW DDC "Plug & Play" coilovers_, and are a option for a few VW models, but not any Audi models:
> http://www.kwsuspensions.com/ddc
> 
> They do list the DDC coilover kit, but for Audi's with Mag Ride, you need the DDC delete Kit:
> ...


I'd assume the KW DDC that fits the mkVii R should also fit the S3? I know when I had my MKV, most of the suspension bits fit the A3 and even the Jetta.


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

Here are the plug and play for the Golf Vll R https://www.ecstuning.com/b-kw-suspension-parts/coilover-system-dcc/39080029~kw/ I really want to know what, if any difference between the S3 vs Golf R suspension.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

2slojetta0L said:


> I really want to know what, if any difference between the S3 vs Golf R suspension.


probably this:


pabs said:


> The Golf R DCC suspension isn't the same as the mag ride in our cars either, iirc they adjust the damper control valve to control the fluid in the shock vs. ours uses an electromagnetic field that controls the damping of the magnetized fluid. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ess-Thread?p=12018473&viewfull=1#post12018473


----------



## Karb0n (Oct 4, 2016)

Seems like your going to have to deal with the light on,In till more options come out.


----------

